# Breeders for therapy/service dog



## Woofs3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking for a puppy to be trained as a therapy/service dog. Temperament and health are obviously king, appearance is a nice cherry on top. Cost is not really an issue. 

Do any top breeders stick out to those in the know as producing/identifying great candidates for this role? I have not purchased a dog with this intention before. 

Due to life circumstances I would prefer to get a puppy asap to begin training. Waiting a couple months is not off the table if it seems to be a better option, this is a long term decision. I found a kennel a few hours away in Florida with outstanding reviews, Southernwind Kennel, and spoke to the owner who is expecting a litter in the next week that she believes will produce good therapy dogs. Does anyone have input with regards to working with a somewhat local breeder but longer timetable versus a slightly more ideal training situation for me, the owner? I’m planning to take the MCAT in June and would prefer not to be on potty patrol leading up to the test!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you looking for a therapy dog or a service dog? Sometimes the difference matters.


----------



## Woofs3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Service dog best suited for therapeutic work


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm guessing for Southernwind its the upcoming Elina and Ikar litter?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Woofs3 said:


> Service dog best suited for therapeutic work


I don't understand what this means


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't understand what this means


Aren't most service dogs similar in temperment to therapy dogs? It's all about the focus/training no?


----------



## Woofs3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry I conflated service dog + working dog in my head. Service dog is a suffice description... Yes, I believe the desired traits in a puppy for a “service” vs “therapy” dog are basically the same for a GSD. And I don’t think the southerwind litter is fron Ikar & Elena. I was told that litter may be better for working type roles & the litter better suited for a therapeutic role was not yet listed on the website.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Woofs3 said:


> Sorry I conflated service dog + working dog in my head. Service dog is a suffice description... Yes, I believe the desired traits in a puppy for a “service” vs “therapy” dog are basically the same for a GSD. And I don’t think the southerwind litter is fron Ikar & Elena. I was told that litter may be better for working type roles & the litter better suited for a therapeutic role was not yet listed on the website.


Interesting I'm curious to see which it is then. Southernwind is usually pretty good about updating the website. I assumed it was that one since they just recently added a description for the Elina & Ikar litter plus it is due any day and on the website it does have it listed as great prospects for Service (though whether that is meant as service dog service vs working service I'm not positive), in addition to companions, and protectors. Myself and a friend have pups out of Elina so I like to check in and see when there are updates for her.


----------



## Woofs3 (Jan 26, 2019)

The Ikar + Elina description caused me to pick up the phone in the 1st place but those dogs are expected to be candidates for different types of roles. Cecilia told me her friend (who happened to be in the room) is the actual owner of the dog for the litter I’d be interested in and would welp the pups but they work together. Based on what you said I guess it’s possible they won’t show up on the website but I’ll be receiving updates from Southwind if I want to go in that direction.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

tim_s_adams said:


> Aren't most service dogs similar in temperment to therapy dogs? It's all about the focus/training no?


No, not necessarily.
There are many similarities, sure, but no, I do not agree. Service dog is a very broad term and where generally speaking you’d want to have a non aggressive yet confident and environmentally sound dog - a therapy dog does not need anywhere near the same amount of focus or willingness as a service dog, they also tend to be more calm, affectionate and people oriented. With service dogs being more handler oriented. Running through my head of some of the most recent dogs I’ve trained - many would be too active and aloof to stand being cuddled by a stranger. 

Just my few cents.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Fodder said:


> No, not necessarily.
> There are many similarities, sure, but no, I do not agree. Service dog is a very broad term and where generally speaking you’d want to have a non aggressive yet confident and environmentally sound dog - a therapy dog does not need anywhere near the same amount of focus or willingness as a service dog, they also tend to be more calm, affectionate and people oriented. With service dogs being more handler oriented. Running through my head of some of the most recent dogs I’ve trained - many would be too active and aloof to stand being cuddled by a stranger.
> 
> Just my few cents.


I agree with this. Personally my family has a dog that would make an amazing therapy dog. But an awful service dog. Therapy dogs definitely need to be people friendly dogs. Like more attention seeking and such. Where with a service dog you don't want a dog that's going to blow you off to go get cuddles. And sure that has training inputs. But some dogs that wouldn't be eligible for service dogs could be therapy dogs and vice versa. At least from what I've seen.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not to mention an SD has to have drive and focus in order to task. A therapy dog needs to be gentle and outgoing, but not necessarily drivey or focused


----------



## Woofs3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Agreed Fodder, fair points. Given the substantial overlap I’d think a breeder focused on temperament and experienced in this area would be able to produce and identify a good fit for me within a litter. Would at least love to have a discussion to find out but am not sure where to look. Tregood is an example of a place that I find very attractive but their wait (at least ~6 months) would be tough to swallow given my schedule


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I’m glad a lot of you already touched on this. A service dog is there to service ONE person. My dog is a great service dog for me. He loves people but gets over antension from strangers after a few seconds, which is great for service work.

It took me a long time to find a breeeder I could trust. Do your research, look at pedigrees, trust your breeder


Also you should determine what service you need, because if you need something like medical alert that will change what you look for In a prospect


----------



## Max Rockatansky (Dec 16, 2018)

Agree with comments above. Service is about specific tasks for specific people, while therapy dogs give general assistance to general people. Pic related is my sister's therapy dog which she uses in her work helping disabled children


----------



## Max Rockatansky (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like you can't read the certification, but it says "Animal assisted interventions and therapy dog". It was mostly about the dog being super focused and obedient under distracting situations.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Here you go. https://www.facebook.com/sportwaffenk9/


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Agreeing with others... Service Dog is very specific to the handler's needs and needs to ignore others, while a Therapy Dog is to greet and be petted. Two complete different things. Can they overlap, depending on the dog, but I think it would take a very specific dog to do so. I have a Therapy Dog, and have had several in the past. We go to nursing homes, schools, jail, library, a veteran's buddy check, and other places we have been invited to come.


----------

